# Fun?



## NHgirl

What do you all do for fun? Are there activity groups, events, festivals, etc.? I looked into the backpacking group, but that's not really my thing. I am in Sheikh Zayed and need some mental stimulation and FUN.

So what do you do?


----------



## MaidenScotland

NHgirl said:


> What do you all do for fun? Are there activity groups, events, festivals, etc.? I looked into the backpacking group, but that's not really my thing. I am in Sheikh Zayed and need some mental stimulation and FUN.
> 
> So what do you do?



Hi and Welcome

Have a look at the Hash Harriers site.. they meet on Fridays.

Maiden


----------



## NHgirl

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and Welcome
> 
> Have a look at the Hash Harriers site.. they meet on Fridays.
> 
> Maiden


Hi Maiden,
I'm not much of a drinker  There's hashers in the States, too, but it's not really my thing.

I've been here for two weeks and have mostly been shopping and out to eat. Are there events posted somewhere, like on a weekly basis, or upcoming events for the weekends?


----------



## Helen Ellis

*Hashing*



NHgirl said:


> Hi Maiden,
> I'm not much of a drinker  There's hashers in the States, too, but it's not really my thing.
> 
> I've been here for two weeks and have mostly been shopping and out to eat. Are there events posted somewhere, like on a weekly basis, or upcoming events for the weekends?


Hashing here is NOTHING like the states, I won an award for most no of runs without actualy doing any running. It's far more of a social group than in the West
We hadtrips to Cyprus, (Interhash) Alex and Cairo events, Aswan trip etc. It is a very good way to get out and see the country. But yes it can be school boy humour. Give it a go, you may hate it but you'll meet a lot of long term residents who know about other events and activities.


----------



## Beatle

NHgirl said:


> What do you all do for fun? Are there activity groups, events, festivals, etc.? I looked into the backpacking group, but that's not really my thing. I am in Sheikh Zayed and need some mental stimulation and FUN.
> 
> So what do you do?


Do you like exercising? When I am in Egypt I go to the exercise studios or gyms - the classes are a good way to meet other people. 

Doesn't Cilantro produce a magazine which details what's going on in Egypt each month? I think Diwan also hosts various literary evenings throughout the year.

I guess it would be helpful to know what you do for mental stimulation and fun back home and then people might know if there are any similar activities in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Well I have just been for a two hour walk.. lovely breeze coming off the Nile and I saw
2 road traffic accidents, my maid got touched up, one fight between what seemed to be 10 men, on girl slapped a man.. a fire, who needs street theatre when you live in Egypt lol


----------



## Guest

Helen Ellis said:


> Hashing here is NOTHING like the states, I won an award for most no of runs without actualy doing any running. It's far more of a social group than in the West
> We hadtrips to Cyprus, (Interhash) Alex and Cairo events, Aswan trip etc. It is a very good way to get out and see the country. But yes it can be school boy humour. Give it a go, you may hate it but you'll meet a lot of long term residents who know about other events and activities.


I once tried the Thailand version of hashing. 'School boy' mentality just about sums it up! Never again...


----------



## elrasho

This is something I've been concerned about aswell, I know at first once I get to Cairo its all gonna be exciting and new for me but eventually I will get bored. The Internet connection from what Ive heard isn't that good so online gaming will be poor, I cant seem to find much information about social avtivities. Is there a night life? Are their opportunities to meet new people or do the natives/other expats keep themselves to themselves?


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> This is something I've been concerned about aswell, I know at first once I get to Cairo its all gonna be exciting and new for me but eventually I will get bored. The Internet connection from what Ive heard isn't that good so online gaming will be poor, I cant seem to find much information about social avtivities. Is there a night life? Are their opportunities to meet new people or do the natives/other expats keep themselves to themselves?



I am sure as a man and I presume young, you will find it easier to make friends and find activities to keep you occupied.
I can't really help there.. Im a woman and a grandmother so what things I like I am sure you would laugh at


----------



## elrasho

MaidenScotland said:


> I am sure as a man and I presume young, you will find it easier to make friends and find activities to keep you occupied.
> I can't really help there.. Im a woman and a grandmother so what things I like I am sure you would laugh at


LOL yes im single late 20s man, but aren't things I would consider fun be frowned upon in Cairo? Im not talking about bing drinking, im talking about eating out with a woman and what not


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> LOL yes im single late 20s man, but aren't things I would consider fun be frowned upon in Cairo? Im not talking about bing drinking, im talking about eating out with a woman and what not


I have found expats in Cairo to be friendly. There seems to always be something going on once you get to know people out there: parties; going out in the evening to smoke shisha; trips to the Red Sea; going to the cinema etc. I have been for dinner with male friends and not had any problems. Expat relationships go on but it's probably better not to be openly affectionate in public.


----------



## MaidenScotland

elrasho said:


> LOL yes im single late 20s man, but aren't things I would consider fun be frowned upon in Cairo? Im not talking about bing drinking, im talking about eating out with a woman and what not




Well the what not is not allowed... you will be fine with a foreigner but not an Egyptian.. I know someone who only last week got thrown out of his apartment for having an Egyptian women in it.
You can eat out with anyone just don't be tactile in any way if you are with an Egyptian girl.. but on saying that I don't fancy your chances on getting a date with one in 5 days never mind what not lol


----------



## elrasho

Hahahah!! Wow got thrown out for having an Egyptian girl in his flat!? Thats crazy but I can see why. Im trying to get my head round whats allowed and what isnt


----------



## Beatle

elrasho said:


> Hahahah!! Wow got thrown out for having an Egyptian girl in his flat!? Thats crazy but I can see why. Im trying to get my head round whats allowed and what isnt


What's allowed can often depend on the size of the bribe to the boab!


----------



## Guest

frogblogger said:


> I once tried the Thailand version of hashing. 'School boy' mentality just about sums it up! Never again...


fff


----------



## GM1

you comment on your own quote?


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> you comment on your own quote?




There was a reason,


----------



## NHgirl

I spent the last month in Boston and loved going to different shopping districts, walking in cool ethnic neighborhoods, ate and shopped at an African festival that was held over the weekend, etc. I love to take the subway if the system is organized, and find my way around. I like being able to wake up on a Saturday morning, go out for a jazz brunch, then check online for "events" going on in the city that day.

Those are my ideas of having fun. I also enjoy cooking classes with my partner, potluck dinners with friends, charity races, etc.

I was in 6th October for a month this spring and could not find any of this. I woke up most days wondering what on earth I could do. There's only so many trips one can take to Carrefour and go out to eat. We did have a date night at the Hilton Dreamland, but even ordering an alcoholic beverage proved frustrating.

So, my ideas of fun... are they possible in Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland

NHgirl said:


> I spent the last month in Boston and loved going to different shopping districts, walking in cool ethnic neighborhoods, ate and shopped at an African festival that was held over the weekend, etc. I love to take the subway if the system is organized, and find my way around. I like being able to wake up on a Saturday morning, go out for a jazz brunch, then check online for "events" going on in the city that day.
> 
> Those are my ideas of having fun. I also enjoy cooking classes with my partner, potluck dinners with friends, charity races, etc.
> 
> I was in 6th October for a month this spring and could not find any of this. I woke up most days wondering what on earth I could do. There's only so many trips one can take to Carrefour and go out to eat. We did have a date night at the Hilton Dreamland, but even ordering an alcoholic beverage proved frustrating.
> 
> So, my ideas of fun... are they possible in Cairo?



Hi 

I know what you mean Cairo isn't really a city that you can wake up and just decided to go and do something you really have to plan and if you are a woman on your own then it is even harder. Join an expat club and find friends through that.. there is one down in Maadi especially for Americans although other nationalities do go, friends of mine always meet up there for coffee and I know they offer cooking demonstrations, classes etc. CAS (I think is the name but someone will come in and correct me if I am wrong) Jazz brunch.. there is a jazz club in El Agouza that is open each night and the Opera House has lovely gardens with art galleries that you can spend the afternoon wandering round. Hire a boat on the Nile.
Scottish Country Dancing starts up again after Eide.. taught by an American.

I miss Glasgow and it's music culture.. there is live music everyday in various clubs and pubs and even out on the streets at weekends you can find bands playing for free.

Maiden.


----------



## NHgirl

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I know what you mean Cairo isn't really a city that you can wake up and just decided to go and do something you really have to plan and if you are a woman on your own then it is even harder. Join an expat club and find friends through that.. there is one down in Maadi especially for Americans although other nationalities do go, friends of mine always meet up there for coffee and I know they offer cooking demonstrations, classes etc. CAS (I think is the name but someone will come in and correct me if I am wrong) Jazz brunch.. there is a jazz club in El Agouza that is open each night and the Opera House has lovely gardens with art galleries that you can spend the afternoon wandering round. Hire a boat on the Nile.
> Scottish Country Dancing starts up again after Eide.. taught by an American.
> 
> I miss Glasgow and it's music culture.. there is live music everyday in various clubs and pubs and even out on the streets at weekends you can find bands playing for free.
> 
> Maiden.


Thanks for your thoughtful reply. I was starting to think my partner just never did anything fun and didn't know where to go to find it 

I had a good shopping experience in Zamalek. I found the salesgirls very nice and helpful, not pushy as they are at City Stars. Truthfully, I have no idea what the appeal of that mall is  Except for Spinneys! My favorite of all the grocery stores!

I actually wanted to befriend one salesgirl as she was very sweet, but there's that whole social class thing... my Egyptian partner says it would be ok, but to be cautious, as I am seen as the "rich" American.

Mohandiseen has lots of great stores, but I don't know if I'd feel completely comfortable heading there by myself for a day of shopping and lunch. It's definitely one of those areas I'd love to get lost in and explore every corner. My partner tells me there's a sex district within Mohandiseen, but when we drove through it, I couldn't tell the difference between other areas. Apparently western women would be especially harassed there (if you're there, you're probably a prostitute in their eyes). Of course I dress overly modestly when I go to Khan el Khalili and areas where I'm exposed to lots of people on the street, but I hear it doesn't even really matter.

Ahh... I'd better take up a hobby before I go...


----------



## Beatle

NHgirl said:


> Thanks for your thoughtful reply. I was starting to think my partner just never did anything fun and didn't know where to go to find it
> 
> I had a good shopping experience in Zamalek. I found the salesgirls very nice and helpful, not pushy as they are at City Stars. Truthfully, I have no idea what the appeal of that mall is  Except for Spinneys! My favorite of all the grocery stores!
> 
> I actually wanted to befriend one salesgirl as she was very sweet, but there's that whole social class thing... my Egyptian partner says it would be ok, but to be cautious, as I am seen as the "rich" American.
> 
> Mohandiseen has lots of great stores, but I don't know if I'd feel completely comfortable heading there by myself for a day of shopping and lunch. It's definitely one of those areas I'd love to get lost in and explore every corner. My partner tells me there's a sex district within Mohandiseen, but when we drove through it, I couldn't tell the difference between other areas. Apparently western women would be especially harassed there (if you're there, you're probably a prostitute in their eyes). Of course I dress overly modestly when I go to Khan el Khalili and areas where I'm exposed to lots of people on the street, but I hear it doesn't even really matter.
> 
> Ahh... I'd better take up a hobby before I go...


I know what you mean about the cultural scene as I lived in London for years.

You are lucky to have had a female sales assistant in Citystars - I remember going to buy sportswear with a female friend who had the indignity of male sales assistants trying to "help" her when she was looking at sports bras! The shops in Zamalek are lovely. 

Mohandiseen is fine to walk around on your own. I have rented flats in the area and it's safe although the main street (Arab League St) is where the prostitutes hang out. There are quite a few westerners who live in the area though as I am aware of at least two arabic language schools for westerners in Mohandiseen - I have had the odd car slow down to try and pick me up at night on that street but I have not had any problems during the day. I am not sure that there is anything special there in terms of shops though but I would quite happily go to the cafes for lunch on my own during the day and there's a nice beauticians that I use to go to. Mohandiseen is a bit of a contradiction - it's known as the red light district but I also use to live on the same street where Saatchi & Saatchi and a few other exclusive businesses were based.

If you want a quiet lunch, you could try Nile City Towers which has got a few shops and nice places to eat.

MS has made most of the suggestions that I would make - when you get to Cairo, it's also quite fun trying the touristy things as well: a felucca trip on the Nile; visiting Al Azhar Park; going to see the whirlng dervishes (al tanoura) near Khan Al Khallili. The cultural institutes have quite a few things going on and there are cinemas which play western films. Cairo Jazz Club is in Mohandiseen although I have only been once at night when it was a dreadful nightclub and I quickly left - not sure if it ever has jazz musicians but it might be worth checking out. There are some good fitness studios and gyms. Quite a few friends also got involved in voluntary work teaching English and got to meet Egyptian females that way.


----------



## MensEtManus

Boston is a charming city. I find it as a cleaner version of NYC. It's truly a walking city and so close to Cambridge, you always find something happening. The people are smart, clean, and everyone is out to have fun. It is the people who make the city so attractive. I am probably quite biased, but I did enjoy living in Boston more than most cities. Generally speaking, USA can accommodate a wonderful and pleasant life for single folks.

I've found in Egypt (or Alexandria) to be exact, you do need to have a group of friends, otherwise, things get boring quite quickly. Keep doing what you are doing with meeting new folks, but always be cautious (never let your guard down as they say).


----------

